# And The Darwin Award Goes To?



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)

Which to choose?  1, 2, 3, 9, 17 and 19 all equal I think! 

http://lotoflaughters.com/and-the-darwin-award-goes-to-19-pictures/


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 30, 2013)

Most of them would only get Honourable Mentions - to qualify for a Darwin you have to die or make yourself infertile before having reproduced.  Chainsaw man might just get it!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm. I think most of those, if not all were staged. Although, chainsaw man is definitely going to qualify.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 30, 2013)

Words fail me!  Although I do like the fact that the snake handling pastor died of a bite - that made me smile.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 30, 2013)

In door BBQ's what a great idea, now we don't have to worry about the rain


----------



## Monica (Oct 1, 2013)




----------

